# Minnesota Lynx Honor Eight More Teams with the "Lynx Team of the Week" Awards



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Minneapolis/St. Paul - The Minnesota Lynx are proud to announce the eight high schools that have earned the distinction of receiving the "Lynx Team of the Week" awards, which includes results through Jan. 10. 
This is the sixth consecutive week that the Minnesota Lynx have recognized one girls team and one boys team in each of the state's four classes. The program will continue every week throughout the high school regular season.

This week's recipients are:

Girls Basketball
Class A
Ada-Borup is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after posting a 3-0 record last week, scoring wins over Win-E-Mac (50-22), Ulen-Hitterdal (70-28), and Norman County West (57-42). The three-game winning streak comes after a 60-49 loss to Crookston in the Crookston Holiday Tournament and pushes the Cougars' overall record to 10-1. Overall, the Cougars have held opponents to 38.5 points a game, winning by an average margin of 28.1 points in their first 11 games.
Class AA
Braham is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after a trio of victories in the week extended the Bombers' winning streak to six games. The week included wins over East Central (47-32), Mora (60-48), and Isle (59-29). Following that stretch, the Bombers' record stands at 11-1. Braham started the season with five consecutive wins before suffering the only loss on Dec. 18 to Osceola. The 11-1 start has the Bombers in first place in the Great River Conference.
Class AAA
Milaca is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week after snapping a season-opening eight-game losing streak by scoring its first two wins of the season. On Jan. 4, Milaca held off Mora, 51-50, for its first victory behind 18 points from Lindsey Westphal. Another 18-point effort from Westphal on Jan. 8 lifted the Wolves (2-8) to a 44-39 win over Foley.
Class AAAA
Richfield is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after four victories in the week pushed the Spartans' record to 12-3 overall. Wins over Hill-Murray (55-53), Minneapolis Southwest (68-47), Sibley (84-57), and St. Paul Arlington (99-47) put the Spartans (4-0) in second place in the Classic Suburban Conference, a half-game behind Simley. The Spartans have held opponents to 54.5 points per game, with an average margin of victory of 17.8 points. In the four victories, the Spartans were led by Jaime Noonan, who averaged 17.3 points in the four wins, Mandy Poke (14.0), and Pamela January (10.0).

Boys Basketball
Class A
Lyle/Austin Pacelli is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after extending its winning streak to seven games with a trio of victories in the week. The Athletics pushed their record to 8-2 following wins over Grand Meadow (69-49), Glenville-Emmons (75-42), and Randolph (64-52).
Class AA
Minnehaha Academy is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after three victories in the week. After starting the season with three losses in its first four games, Minnehaha (5-4) has won four of its last five contests. The Red Hawks posted victories over St. Paul Academy (74-45), Winona Cotter (53-48), and DeLaSalle (54-51). David Burnham led the Red Hawks in the three victories, averaging 18.3 points per game.
Class AAA
Mankato West is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week after a 3-1 run in the week behind the offensive play of Myles Knutson, Derrick Cattrysse, and Mike Richter. The 3-1 stretch pushed the Scarlets' record to 7-3 overall. Though the Scarlets dropped a heartbreaking loss to St. Thomas Academy (47-55) earlier in the week, they responded with victories over Mankato East (63-36), Austin (60-57), and Owatonna (59-49).
Class AAAA
Shakopee is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after extending its unbeaten record to 9-0 last week. The Sabers ran off wins over Robbinsdale Armstrong (84-58), Waconia (74-59), and Edina (66-60). Matt Zager led the Sabers in the three wins, averaging 23.7 points per game. D.J. Killeen added 15.0 points in the three wins, while Chase Hentges averaged 13.7 points.

Each team will receive a Certificate of Merit, courtesy of the Minnesota Lynx, along with a spotlight on Lynxbasketball.com. All 104 teams will also be invited to a Lynx game during their 10th Anniversary season next summer.

The Minnesota Lynx will celebrate their 10th season in 2008. The festivities kick off on Feb. 5 with the inaugural "Slam Bash," an annual event that will honor men and women who have made exceptional contributions to women's sports. Season and group tickets are on sale now for this historic season, with 10 percent of the proceeds from all tickets sold through "Slam Bash" being donated to the Minnesota Lynx Foundation's support of youth sports. Be a part of the celebration by calling 612-673-8400, e-mailing [email protected] or visiting the Lynx website at www.lynxbasketball.com.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a great idea from the Lynx. Wish other teams worked this hard to reach out to their communities.


----------

